# Looking for a female pigeon ...



## Birdrbird (Apr 24, 2020)

I was adopted by a white Male pigeon in August and I would like to get a mate for him. Located in ne ct.
Any info greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you join Palomacy pigeon and dove adoptions on Facebook. They might have a female for you.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Look on craigslist .


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Also, check your local pound or animal rescues. We adopted a female pigeon from there, and they frequently have pigeons needing homes.


----------

